# 100% Liquid lawn program, no granules



## OttarLM (May 2, 2018)

Would it be possible to have 100% liquid lawn program?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Read MQ's Liquid Lawn Fertilizing Plan. :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Not sure why not. Synthetic fert is water soluble. You can dissolve your own or just buy it in liquid form. Mix it with herbicide, pesticide, humates, or whatever you wish. I'm pretty sure that's what TG does... Most homeowners do granular since it is easier to calibrate and spread. If you are already spraying herbicides and mixing NIS with it or AMS, you are one step from a full liquid program.


----------



## OttarLM (May 2, 2018)

Tanks for the replys. I read the MQ´s Liquid Lawn Fertilizing plan. It was very informative.

My interest in Liquid Lawn Fertilizing, is more due to my small lawn. It's difficult to get a god even granulate coverage whiteout hitting my flower beds, the street and everything else surrounding my lawn.

I am already using som spray herbicides an macros and I am very pleased with the application accuracy the spreder provides.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This works really good for small areas or quantities.

Scotts Wizz Hand-Held Spreader https://www.amazon.com/dp/B011HY5Q1K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_nvJ8Ab6W7TRW4


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> This works really good for small areas or quantities.
> 
> Scotts Wizz Hand-Held Spreader https://www.amazon.com/dp/B011HY5Q1K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_nvJ8Ab6W7TRW4


It's BYD approved :lol:

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCtNaREPPlE[/media]


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> It's BYD approved :lol:
> 
> [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCtNaREPPlE[/media]


Soooo, that means stay away??? :lol:


----------



## OttarLM (May 2, 2018)

I have done some research and found out that my local garden center supplies the Headland Amenity products.

Follow link for an overview of their products:
https://weather.headlandamenity.com/brochure/headland_brochure_2018.pdf

Now I only have to perform a soil test to find out what products I should buy.
Do you guys have any suggestions on what products from Headland Amenity's product line i should buy?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Not sure how small you are talking about. I hand spread for 1500-2000 sq ft. For smaller quantities, I use a large bowl in one hand and spread with the other. For large quantities, I hold a 5 gal bucket under the lid in one hand and spread with the other. This way, I can accurately control the spread and avoid beds, walkways, the neighbors yard, etc. I find it easier to navigate around a lot of obstacles. Start light and make 2 passes. Over time, you will get more accurate and can spread pretty accurately in one pass.


----------

